# Solved: add game to website



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

can some one help me iam trying to add a game to my website but iam a newbe to all this and i cant get it to work . iam using tripod hosting and the game iam trying to put on my site is miniclip (missionmars) i got the zipfile uploaded but dont know how to get it to work would be glad for some help


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Add this code to the site(if you're using tripod's sitebuilder, click the 'add html' button). Use the following code.



> somefilename.swf


I put mars_stand_miniclip.swf as the filename, as that is what the game itself is named in the zip. Replace what I put there(after value=) with the exact path of the swf file once it's loaded to your tripod account. Put that same path/file name after embed src=(in the quotes). Give the width and height sections the width and height you want it to be, or simply put the percentage of the page you want the flash window to fill(I think leaving them blank makes it its default size).


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

i think i did not give enough info when i said i was a newbee (dont now what the hell to do )  ok the instruction says 
1. Place the game file in the same directory as your HTML file -->
2. Copy ALL this code into the BODY tag of your HTML page -->
3. Done! 
This may seems easy but I am new to this . ok this is what I would like to do place a pic of the game put a text (play) under the pic when you click on play the game loads and kids can play . what I have done . go to file manager upload game zipfile copy the code place it in a page click done and all I get is a blank white page with the shockwave logo and loading bar game dose not load . I know iam doing some thing . what am I doing wrong . I tried going to miniclip forum but all I see I lockpads


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Did you want something along the lines of This? If you click the picture(which is the Missionbigicon.jpg file) or the text, it brings you directly to the game. If they do not have the plugin, i'm pretty sure it will allow them to just download the flash file to their computer manually. The code I used for this was:



> Click to Play!


Place within the body tag, in the place where you want the link to appear. Make sure the html file, the game itself, and the image are all in the same folder, or else change the paths for the <img> and <a> tags. Thats all you have to do, unless you have no idea how to do html, in which case tell me.


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

yes thats what i want to do


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

So no problems?


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

dude iam glad for the help but i thing iam going to give up on this cant understand this at all .i dont know how to do html


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

i tryed gest i have to take a class on this


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

i made a new folder save all the files and use the code u gave me and i still cant get it to work .dam when u just dont no what u r doing things can realy be hard


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

HTML really isn't that hard to learn, you can usually just use an online tutorial(what I did). There are many threads here about those. If you're using frontpage or dreamweaver or some other WSIWYG editor, then you could easily just insert the picture and text, then make them a link, setting the link to point to the swf file. How are you making the page anyway?


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

i dont have frontpage or dreamweaver . iam only using the site builder i have the pro package


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Alright, for Tripod Sitebuilder eh? I havn't used it in over a year, but I just went back there to look back at it for this. In the builder, go to the page you want the link on. Click the 'Site Add-Ons' button. Click the 'Add It Here' button that corresponds to where it is you want the link. Click Multimedia. Click 'Add Your Own HTML'. Copy/Paste the following code into the box and click OK. Load the jpg file and the swf file into the top level of your site in the file manager. Replace the astericks with the url of your site, for my old tripod site it was k-pages.tripod. For yours, as a pro account, it might just be the site name, techguy for instance. I'm not sure how pro accounts work.



> Click to Play!


Does that work?


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

:up:   thanks dam it feels so good when u get some thing sovled . were can i find a good online tutorial


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I learned from www.w3schools.com, which also has tutorials for almost every other web language. It also feels good when your the helper.


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

i just tryed it again and i notice it those not open in a new window how do i do that if it is not too much trouble


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

It's doable, but a bit more complicated. What I did was I found a place that lets me insert various options, most importantly width and height, and generate javascript to make a popup window for it. I measured in pixels what the size of the flash game was in media player classic(a media player that supports playing flash). I then entered those in and got the code.

First, go to the page the link is on and open it in tripods html editor. If there is no tag(it should be directly after the tag), then make one. Right after it, copy/paste the following code.
You do not need to edit that at all. End the head tag with if its not already there. If there was a beggining tag, then do not put the end one. Save. Open the page in Tripod Sitebuilder(the visual one). Click the button to edit the html I had you enter earlier. Replace it with the following.



> Click to Play!


As before, replace the astericks after a href and img src with the site name(k-pages22.tripod, techguy, etc.).

Does that work?


----------



## kharimw (May 31, 2004)

iam sorry for staying so long to reply something came up and i did not get a chance to reply . the code did not work . i did a little sreaching and this 1 works



Play

u have to put .open  after onclick="window for it to work (mabe i did something wrong with the code u gave me)

this is the code u gave me


Click to Play!

thanks for all the help u helped me out big time :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Whatever works!


----------

